# no guts no glory



## Rubes11 (Oct 5, 2008)

hey most of ya might at least have an idea of who i am. well its my SR year in high school transfered schools. went from a football team that could go to states to one of the worst schools in the state for football oh well shit happens. anyways to the weight lifting starting a new program tomorrow ill fill yall in on it later 

5'7" 
165lbs

no idea what any of my maxs are any more other then bench i ended up with 225x3 a lil over two weeks ago.  lifting starts tomorrow later yall


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice to have you back in here, hopfully you'll stay around this time.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 5, 2008)

i plan on stayin around this time. im just ready for this football season to get over with we are 0-5 ive only played in 3 games and i have 35 tackles  this team sucks so bad its not even funny. we lost yesterday by 3pts 24-27 or something like that. they taped the game and it will be on the internet sometime soon ill post the link im number 82 on the team


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 5, 2008)

#82


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 6, 2008)

squat 
140x3
170x3
190x3
210x5x3

snatch
65x3
70x3
85x3
95x5x3

db bench
55lbs each hand 3 sets of ten

football practice.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2008)

good luck.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 6, 2008)

Good to see ya Rubes.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 6, 2008)

Vary nice Rubs


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 7, 2008)

thank you all for stoppin in. 

well no lifting today stayed home from school i still have a headache from a hit that i made in are game on saturday thinkin about goin to the drs for it...


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 7, 2008)

pic after the homecoming game. we lost but i had a good game on D 15 tackles


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh oh. Sounds  as if  it may be a concussion. You'll be o.k. though. Don't fret on being on a bad H.S. football team. These are the best years of your life, so enjoy it the best you can, and play as hard as you can. It sounds as if you have that covered though. Good luck with the rest of the season.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 8, 2008)

no lifting running today

worked on 20 yard sprints 

fastest time 2.55 seconds


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 9, 2008)

flat bench press 
140x3
170x3
195x3
210x3

clean and jerk 

95x3
95x3
125x3
145x2x3

snatch
65x3
75x3
85x3
105x3x3

football practice(pre-game)


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice benching Rubs!!!


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 10, 2008)

its a step forward but i still feel like a puss seeing as i could do 225 befor for a set of 3 another couple of weeks and ill be back to it

so today was game day we lost 36-12 i had one rush for 7yrds coach never gave me the ball again.......no idea on tackles im guessing between 6-10 oh and lead blocking i had 6 de-cleaters


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 14, 2008)

10-13-08

flat bench press
170x3
185x3
195x3
205x3
225x3

snatch 
95x3
105x3
115 3x3

clean and jerk
115x3
125x3
145 3x3

football practice

today started lifting shoulder felt funny so i stopped

football practice.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 15, 2008)

footwork day did some cone drills then football practice was fun other then running on a jacked ankle that sucked..


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 16, 2008)

atg squat 
170x3
195x3
225 3x3

leg extension(sp?)
95
2x10

leg curl
115 2x10

preacher curl

75
3x10

football practice...walk thru day/special teams....made a huge hit on punt return throwing a block..


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 18, 2008)

10/17/08

football game no lifting. loss once again i had 90yrds on 10 rushing att. 10 tackles forced fumble and a int. to bad nobody else steped up on D we had over 400 yards on O and still lost.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 18, 2008)

90 yards is awesome, and a force fumble.  Are you thinking of playing college ball?


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 18, 2008)

i plan on playing college ball somewhere after the season is over im going to send out tapes to Div. 2 and 3 schools and see if i hear back from any if i dont hear back from any im going to a D3 school thats about 2hrs away from here and im going to talk on and either play saftey or fullback.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 20, 2008)

parallel squat 
175x3
195x3
225x3
250x3
315x2

pull ups 
5x2

tri ex.
55 3x10

dips 2x15

left shoulder has been feeling funny after my last game this friday ill go to the drs so i know whats up.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 23, 2008)

took the rest of the week off after monday shoulder was taking enough abuse from football. fridays my last football game in high school vs the school that ive gone to most of my life. tomorrow should be fun.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice.  Good luck on the game.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks...we lost 56-6 it was 6-7 going into the 2nd then after that a few kids got hurt and the backups didnt step up. i played pretty good had around 10 tackles like normal maybe 50yrds rushing on 6 rushing att. laid out two of my best friends it was kinda fun lol. over the next three weeks i have to go from 170ish down to 160 for wrestling practice starts november 17th. ill start lifting again on monday.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 27, 2008)

squat max out well kinda

225x3
295x3
315x3

could have done alot more weight but the kids in my weight lifting class suck balls at spotting


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 27, 2008)

sux about the game nice squatting tho.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks man


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 28, 2008)

hang clean max
warm ups 
145x3
195x3
225x1


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 28, 2008)

Impressive cleans.  Id be happy as hell to get that.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 29, 2008)

im still off my PR on reps with 225 on clean igot 225x5 when i was 185lbs for football just before my sophmore year.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 30, 2008)

game video is up on the internet perry vs lansing catholic MHSAA.tv  if you watch it im number 82


----------



## Rubes11 (Nov 3, 2008)

flat barbell bench 
155x3
175x3
185x3
210x3



box squat jsut for fun 

405x3
405x10 just wanted to see where i was on this its been almost 2 years since ive done it


----------



## Rubes11 (Nov 5, 2008)

11/5

mile run 
Time 6:52

about 40 seconds slower then my best time


----------



## Rubes11 (Nov 6, 2008)

deadlift

225x5
315x5
385x3 (2 sets)


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice deads and squats.


----------



## Rubes11 (Nov 8, 2008)

pics from this last season.


----------



## Rubes11 (Nov 10, 2008)

no lift been sick all weekend. heres some pics from football #1 im the guy in middle of the pile #2 tackling one of the top jr prospects in the state #3getting ready for war as i like to call it


----------



## Rubes11 (Nov 24, 2008)

start weight lifting again soon. took a lil break needed it for my shoulder. im cutting down to 160lbs for wrestling im at 165 right now i have to loose the 5lbs by december 2nd.


----------



## Rubes11 (Nov 24, 2008)

wrestling practice 7-9:15 things went pretty good today had to wrestle a guy that graduated a few years ago he beat me most of the time but its helping make me better. weighed out tonight at 162 need to find the extra 2lbs somewhere


----------



## Rubes11 (Nov 25, 2008)

next monday i hit the weights again.

11/25

wrestling practice 5:10-6:15
all kinds of fun i beat up the freshman.


----------



## RasPlasch (Nov 27, 2008)

Your main compound lifts are huge!  Good job.

Hows your shoulder?


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 1, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> Your main compound lifts are huge!  Good job.
> 
> Hows your shoulder?



thanks. and the shoulders doing alright i didn't lift or anything for a couple of weeks  and my shoulder feels alot better id say its at about 95% right now but its wrestling season so we will see how long that last.  ill start lifting again today or tomorrow not sure yet.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 2, 2008)

Rubes11 said:


> thanks. and the shoulders doing alright i didn't lift or anything for a couple of weeks  and my shoulder feels alot better id say its at about 95% right now but its wrestling season so we will see how long that last.  ill start lifting again today or tomorrow not sure yet.




I can just picture your shoulder getting tore up during wrestling season.


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 2, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> I can just picture your shoulder getting tore up during wrestling season.



i dont think its going to happen this season. ive been beating the crap out of everyone but 2 guys on my team one is ranked in the state at 215lbs the other is just a very good wrestler.


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 2, 2008)

flat barbell bench
135x10
135x10
135x10

arm curls
25x10 each arm 
35x10 each arm 
35x10 each arm 

incline bench 
95x10
95x10
95x10

flys 
3 sets of 10 25lbs

could have gone higher on the incline bench weight but i took it easy today.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 3, 2008)

Whats with the change in reps?


Just taking it easy?


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 4, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> Whats with the change in reps?
> 
> 
> Just taking it easy?



the change in reps is because im starting a new weight lifting class and the teacher does it differnt then the last one. 

and i was takin it easy i could have done more weight on each thing that i did.


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 4, 2008)

12/3

leg press
335x10
335x10
335x10

leg curls 
95x10x3

leg extention(sp?)
115x10x3


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 4, 2008)

12/4

flat db bench
50'sx10 2 sets 
55'sx10 1 set

incline db bench
35's x10 3 sets 

flys 
20's x 10 3 sets 

pullups body weight
3x10
3x10
3x8


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 5, 2008)

12/5

box squats 
315x10x3

shoulder press 
35's x10x3

leg ex
95x10x3

calf press? did it on a leg press 
200x10
400x10
490x10

wrestling practice 4:50-6:50
body weight is 166.8


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice job man.

I'm thinking abour trying box squats.  But how far do you go down on them?

Don't leg extensions hurt your knees?

And what I just tried for calf work.  Was putting weight on a smith machine then setting a board or something of that nature on the ground then doing calf raises.  I did them 3-4 days ago and my calves are still sore haha.


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 6, 2008)

i got to parallel or just below. 

and it hurts them a little bit thats why the weight is kinda light.

for some odd reason my calves dont ever get sore. but the box squats killed me i had to wrestle today and took 3rd lost to a kid that i should have never lost to in semis so i had to wrestle to get into the 3rd place match and stuff.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 6, 2008)

Well alright.  Box squats don't seem too hard.  I will try them out.  

Yeah I quit doing extensions because they hurt my knees.  Just wondering if they hurt yours too.

Wow, well you got 3rd even after all that squatting.  You should be proud of yourself!

How old are you?


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 7, 2008)

im proud to a point but im also pissed because i shouldnt have lost to that kid he wasnt as good as me.  and i am 19


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 8, 2008)

12/8

flat bar bell bench
145x7
155x7
175x

curls
20's 10 reps each arm two sets
25's 10 reps each arm

inlince barbell bench

105x7
105x7
105x7


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 9, 2008)

12/9

squat 
225x7
255x7
275x7

leg press
400x10
400x10
400x10
leg curls
90lbs 3 sets of 10

deadlift
315x7
315x7
315x7


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 9, 2008)

oh got a letter from birmingham-southern college about football. possibility maybe?


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 9, 2008)

Scholarship?


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 9, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> Scholarship?



maybe they want some game film from me. and stats from the season. 

season stats (6games)
73 tackles
15 tackles for loss
1 interception
1 forced fumble

only had 300 yards rushing on the season but i only got the ball about 40 times


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 10, 2008)

vertical test was today found out my vertical is 36 inchs. 

wrestling meet also ended up going 1-1 on the night lost to the 6th ranked guy in the state by 4 points then the other school didnt even bother to send out anyone for me to wrestle.


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 11, 2008)

12/11/08

flat db bench
55's 3 sets of 7

db flys 
15's 3 sets of 10

incline db bench
55's 3 sets of 7

some core work

wrestling practice 2:50-4:50 

body weight 162.6


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 12, 2008)

12/12/08

box squat 
405x7
425x7
435x7

leg/calf press(combinded the two)
400 3x10

shoulder press 
35 each hand 3x10

current body weight is 161.4 but i have wrestling practice later so ill be dipping down to 160 maybe sub 160


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 14, 2008)

You are getting lightweight! Haha.  

What do you do for core work?  I always want to work my core but never really know what to do.

Good job on the squats.  I wish I could squat like you.


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 15, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> You are getting lightweight! Haha.
> 
> What do you do for core work?  I always want to work my core but never really know what to do.
> 
> Good job on the squats.  I wish I could squat like you.



im cutting to 160lbs for wrestling.  

core work i do some planks sit ups and stuff like that. 

thanks. ive always just beeen able to squat alot i have really strong legs.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice.

I've always wanted to wrestle but I'm not big on the whole cutting thing.


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 15, 2008)

haha yeah i was 180lbs durring football tonight i was 165 and i have to weigh 160 by tomorrow at 6pm


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 15, 2008)

Is there some secret wrestling secret you will use to lose those 5lbs?


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 16, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> Is there some secret wrestling secret you will use to lose those 5lbs?



i ended up being 158.4 today. 

had a test for my squat 
315x5 way easy i could have gotten 10 reps. 

then yesturday did a flat bench press test
190x3

ive having issuse with my left shoulder and elbow right now its starting to piss me off


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 16, 2008)

Whats wrong with your elbow now?


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 17, 2008)

i hyperextened it a few weeks ago and its not gettin any better


----------



## katt (Dec 17, 2008)

Dang! Your box squat weight is killer compared to everything else.. 

GJ


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 19, 2008)

katt said:


> Dang! Your box squat weight is killer compared to everything else..
> 
> GJ



thank you.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't tell me to get back in the gym when your not even updating your journal!


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 5, 2009)

hey i just got back into lifting today!


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 5, 2009)

flat BB bench
155x10
155x10
155x0

curls 
30'sx10
30'sx10
30'sx10

incline bb bench
85x10
115x10
11510

flys db
20'sx10
20'sx10
20'sx10


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 5, 2009)

I bet your pecs are going to be so sore.  haha!


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 5, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> I bet your pecs are going to be so sore.  haha!



thats one thing that never happens to me to tell the truth its kinda nice


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 5, 2009)

What!?  Lucky bastard.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 5, 2009)

really lucky bastard. oh and im up around
175lbs already only 15 more to go


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 5, 2009)

How'd you gain weight so fast?  Damn..


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 6, 2009)

my natural body weigh is aroud 175lbs i cut down to 160 during wrestling. but im quitting that because i need to get up to around 185-190 before next augest for college football.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 6, 2009)

Ahh that makes sense.  I can see now why you gain it back so damn fast haha.  You will be beastly at 190.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 6, 2009)

i was at 185 at one point my sophmore year in football and it was crazy i wrecked guys like no tomorrow cant wait to get back up there. 190 is my goal for my freshman year in college i want to get up to 210-215 by the start of my sophmore year in college


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 7, 2009)

squat
225x5
225x5
225x5

leg press 
400x5
400x5
400x5

leg ex
100x5
100x5
100x5

core work

still weigh around 177 looking to put on some weight really soon


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 8, 2009)

flat db bench
55's 3 sets of 10

incline db bench
30's 3 sets of ten

flys db
20's 3 sets of 10

and some band cross over thingy. 

core work and sprints.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 8, 2009)

Good going dude.  Please tell me that throwing in some DB press work will get your pecs sore.... right?


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 9, 2009)

nope no soreness for me i do db stuff at least one time a week.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 9, 2009)

1/9/09

front squat
155x10
165x10
175x10 
weight was to light ill bump up next time

leg curl 
80lbs 3 sets of 10

shoulder press

35x10
35x10
50x10

lunges 
45x10
45x10
45x10

core work.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you know your max for front squat?

I've never seen anyone do more then a 225lb front squat in real life.  You gotta be close to that if not higher.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 11, 2009)

most ive done on front squat is 275x3 
my buddy nick has done 315 3 or 4 times before


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 12, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> most ive done on front squat is 275x3
> my buddy nick has done 315 3 or 4 times before





Lol....thats decent.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 13, 2009)

1/12

flat bb bench
165x10
175x10
175x10

curls db
35x10 3 sets 

thats all i remember


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 13, 2009)

1/13

squat 
285x7
310x7
315x7

shoulder press 
45's 3 sets of 10

leg press
400x10
490x10
490x10

shoulder pull
55x10
55x10
55x10

deadlifted for fun

315x5
335x5
375x5


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 15, 2009)

1/14 football testing


squat 350 it was a joke but i squated the day before in my weight lifting class

bench 200 could have done more elbows not 100% yet though

clean 200 it was a joke the coach laughed because i did it way to easy but i had to leave so i couldnt do anything higher.

latest 40yrd dash time 4.55 ran it two times in the last two days along with a 4.56

body weight 179lbs


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 15, 2009)

1/15

towel bench
175x7
190x7
205x6
225x3

incline db bench
55's 3x7

ran outta time but after school i ran sprints. 

40 times today 
4.56,4.55 im getting faster and bigger and i like it.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 20, 2009)

flat bb bench
warm up
175x5
185x5
195x5

incline bb bench
135x5
135x5
135x5


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 20, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> flat bb bench
> warm up
> 175x5
> 185x5
> ...





Nice job dude  .

You get 225 bench yet?  You gotta be really close if you haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 20, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Nice job dude  .
> 
> You get 225 bench yet?  You gotta be really close if you haven't gotten it yet.



i've gotten it before back in football season a few times before i hurt my elbow and shoulder right now im not going to try and go above 205 for a few more weeks and let the elbow and shoulder heal up a lil bit more. pretty sure if i tryed id get 225 right now. squatin tomorrow yeah buddy


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 20, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> flat bb bench
> warm up
> 175x5
> 185x5
> ...



nice job bud, those are some solid numbers 

I gotta catch up here, haha.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 20, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> i've gotten it before back in football season a few times before i hurt my elbow and shoulder right now im not going to try and go above 205 for a few more weeks and let the elbow and shoulder heal up a lil bit more. pretty sure if i tryed id get 225 right now. squatin tomorrow yeah buddy





Ahh I see.  Good idea.  With the numbers you are putting up now I think you would get 225 too.


What are you shooting for tomorrow with squats?  Anything above 315?


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 21, 2009)

squats 
315x5
325x5
335x5

db shoulder press
50x5
50x5
55x5

power clean
145x5
165x5
185x5
195x5
200x3

bw dips 
3x10

pullups bw
3x5


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 21, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Ahh I see.  Good idea.  With the numbers you are putting up now I think you would get 225 too.
> 
> 
> What are you shooting for tomorrow with squats?  Anything above 315?



225 should be pretty easy for me. sometime soon but im not going to push the elbow. 

squats i went for 315 and then some as you can see. im working off a chart that has me set up for a 1 rep max of 410lbs


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 21, 2009)

so pretty much ive put on some weight i dont think much of its fat. right now im at 181lbs even in boxers.


----------



## katt (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow - nice numbers on your squats !


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 21, 2009)

katt said:


> Wow - nice numbers on your squats !



thanks. im gunning to do sets of 5 at 405 by the end of this next summer.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 22, 2009)

its kill my upper body day

flat bb bench
205x1
205x1
205x3
205x3
205x3

incline bb bench
135x5
135x5
135x5

flat db bench 
55's x5
55'5x5
55'x5 

wide grip bb bench'
135x5
135x5
135x5
curls 
65x10
65x10
65x10

jerk press
135x5
135x5
135x5

yeah that was interesting for sure.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 25, 2009)

.......that workout got you sore right?


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 25, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> .......that workout got you sore right?



only in the shoulder that i had surgery on.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 26, 2009)

bench test 225x1

3x3 bench
185
195
205

curls 
35lbs 3x10

bent over rows 
115 3x10

body weight today 177.0 cutting down to 173 for wrestling this saturday.
shoulder press 
25s 3x15

hang clean 
145 3x5

tri ex

45 3x15 

core work.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 26, 2009)

Props on the 225 bench.  I knew you would get it.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 26, 2009)

I second that. nicely done


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 27, 2009)

plasch and fish

squat test 375x1 coulda gone for two but some dipshit in the class made me laugh

squat 3x3
335lbs

shoulder press (because i had to damn teacher)
55lbs 3x5

thats all i had time for today in lifting

wrestled for the first time in almost a month did pretty good im wrestling 189lbs tomorrow night and 171lbs on saturday current body weight 175lbs on the dot.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 27, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> plasch and fish
> 
> squat test 375x1 coulda gone for two but some dipshit in the class made me laugh
> 
> ...



ahhh wrestling. I miss those days.

Focus HARD on your pull movements (rows, pulldowns and deadlifts), core strength, and grip strength and youll manhandle.

and nice pounds on the squats man! thats some hefty stuff.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 27, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> plasch and fish
> 
> squat test 375x1 coulda gone for two but some dipshit in the class made me laugh
> 
> ...





Damn son!  

In my opinon, when you get to the 400lbs squat is when you are an accomplished lifter.  And shit, you are already almost there.   You have incredible leg strength.  I hope you know that.

Wrestling in 189 weight class?  Never seen you wrestle that heavy before.  Think you can handle it?


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 28, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Damn son!
> 
> In my opinon, when you get to the 400lbs squat is when you are an accomplished lifter.  And shit, you are already almost there.   You have incredible leg strength.  I hope you know that.
> 
> Wrestling in 189 weight class?  Never seen you wrestle that heavy before.  Think you can handle it?



oh yeah i can handle it i pinned the first kid lost to the second kid tonight because i was to fuckin tired to move.  ill be 173lbs on friday and wrestling kids between 162lbs and 173lbs.  and thanks on the compliment.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 28, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> ahhh wrestling. I miss those days.
> 
> Focus HARD on your pull movements (rows, pulldowns and deadlifts), core strength, and grip strength and youll manhandle.
> 
> and nice pounds on the squats man! thats some hefty stuff.



i have a pretty strong core and i throw kids around alot when i wrstle them just for fun.  its crazy right now because ive only had 1 day back in the last 6 weeks because i hurt my elbow and i didnt wrestle. 1-1 in the weight class above mine isnt to bad for tonight i supose. what weight did you wrestle?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 29, 2009)

Well done on your lifts, bud.

I wish I could play football again; I can't go to my younger brothers games because I want to get back on the field so badly Haha.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 29, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> i have a pretty strong core and i throw kids around alot when i wrstle them just for fun.  its crazy right now because ive only had 1 day back in the last 6 weeks because i hurt my elbow and i didnt wrestle. 1-1 in the weight class above mine isnt to bad for tonight i supose. what weight did you wrestle?


Well good on you man, some of the 189 kids can be freakin beasts. That and 72s or 71s or whatever they are I think are where the freakiest dudes are IMO.

I did 89s and wrestled up to 215s for a while. I miss it real bad, haha


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 29, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Well done on your lifts, bud.
> 
> I wish I could play football again; I can't go to my younger brothers games because I want to get back on the field so badly Haha.



football has been my life since i was in 4th grade if i didn't play i'd be lost. looks like im going to have to play in the military though because im joining the marines and i take my physical for them next week sometime i believe. i can't watch other games because i get so worked up from it.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 29, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Well good on you man, some of the 189 kids can be freakin beasts. That and 72s or 71s or whatever they are I think are where the freakiest dudes are IMO.
> 
> I did 89s and wrestled up to 215s for a while. I miss it real bad, haha



im pretty big for even a 71 pounder i cut down to 60 for a couple of meets and the kids i wrestled looked like they were going to piss their pants when i walked out onto the mat. ill cut back down to 160 for distircts and stuff like that right now im fine with staying at 171 and being strong as hell.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 29, 2009)

towel bench
205x3
215x3
245x3 easy shit 

negative set 275x3

incline db bench
55x5
55x5
55x8 had more in me 

flys db
35x10
35x10
35x10

bb curl
65x10
85x5
85x3
85x3

wrestling practice.  body weight 175.2


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 29, 2009)

What is a towel bench?


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 30, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> What is a towel bench?



you have a pad or something on your chest thats 2-4in high and bring the bar down to that point then press it back up. it'll help your body get used to higher weights and make your regular bench press numbers go up


----------



## Quoi (Jan 30, 2009)

HI! First time posting in here lol
Woah might have to try those towel benches sounds cool! So how is wrestling going?


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 30, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> you have a pad or something on your chest thats 2-4in high and bring the bar down to that point then press it back up. it'll help your body get used to higher weights and make your regular bench press numbers go up





Alright, I've done those too.  Those are fun.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 31, 2009)

towel bench is great. and i fuckin kicked ass today in wrestling i went 4-0 with 2 pins one kid i took a shot and so did he and we hit heads and he got knocked the fuck out then one team voided me


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 31, 2009)

Lol.... you hard headed son of a bitch!


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 1, 2009)

hey he's the dipshit who thought he could beat me lol


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 2, 2009)

wrestling 189 for the rest of the season from what it looks like over all record is  7-2 at 189 4-4 at 171 4-2 at 160


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, eat up then


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 2, 2009)

oh i am right now im chillin at about 180lbs ill be about 185 by districts is my guess


----------



## rippednmichigan (Feb 2, 2009)

Keep it up bro.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 2, 2009)

im going to kick my coach in the face he's making me cut to 171 for the rest of the season.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 2, 2009)

flat bench 
155x10
185x8
195x6

curls 
35x10
35x10
35x10

incline bench
135x10
135x10
135x10

power clean 
145x5
165x5
165x5

core work

wrestling 6:50-8 i kicked ass think i ended up on my back one time.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 2, 2009)

Why would your coach make you cut?  If you are excelling at the higher weight?


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 2, 2009)

because im the better of the the two of the guys around that weight class. at 171 ive wrestled 4 guys ranked in the top 10 in the state soon to be 5 this wensday i might go 1-1 wensday if im lucky ill go 0-2 more then likely and be like 4-1 this weekend 5-0 maybe. maybe i should get some pics and videos of me wrestling to show yall?


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 2, 2009)

Some videos would be awesome.  I'd love to see them!  You should try to get us some videos!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree! and Im sorry man. itll make you stronger if it doesnt kill you


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 3, 2009)

fuckin killing myself to make 171 again and lifting
squat 
275x10
295x8
315x6

shrugs 
185x10
235x10
235x10

tri ex
55x10
55x10
55x10

went and ran for 20min to help make weight

practice from 2:50-4:30 made weight weighed in at 170.4lbs i felt like i was going to die today wrestling.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor kid.  I would hate to have to lose that much weight.  Aren't you hungry?


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 3, 2009)

more thursty then anything i've drank about 60oz of liquid in the last 2 hours since weighing in. oh i i ate alright i splurged i went to burger king got a tripple whopper with cheese large frys and a large coke.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 4, 2009)

ok so i went 0-2 like i thought i would but i was beating the 2nd kid 5-2 before i pretty much broke my ankle or something all i know is that it popped/snapped and i havent been able to put pressure on it since then and its been two hours


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 4, 2009)

Shit....are you going to go get it checked out at a doctor?


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 5, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Shit....are you going to go get it checked out at a doctor?



fuck no i still have a few more weeks left of wrestling at the least at the most i have a month left


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 5, 2009)

Hows the ankle doing?


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 5, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Hows the ankle doing?



hurts like hell i didnt even practice today but i lifted


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 5, 2009)

T-bench
205x6
205x6
225x6 still kinda easy

incline db bench
55x6
55x6
55x6

incline flys 
25x10
25x10
25x10 easy ill move up in weight next week

ez bar curls
65x10
65x10
85x10  last few on this one were hard for me gases out at the end

bodyweight 176.4lbs


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 5, 2009)

Aren't squats, deadlifts and cleans going to fuck with your ankle?


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 5, 2009)

ima go light on squats and deadlifts if i do do them and im not going to clean because i know ill mess it up then


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 5, 2009)

good lookin numbers man.

you need to get that ankle looked at though, when where and how does it hurt?

how EXACTLY did you injure it? are you taking anything for it?


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 6, 2009)

had the athletic trainer check it out 1st deg sprain took thursday off practice lifted uper body only. and i was beating the shit outta this kid in wrestling then he just happend to pull my ankle funny. oh well it feels fine today just a small amount of pain


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 6, 2009)

squat
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x5 didnt hurt odly enough 

bent over db row 
55x10 each hand 3 sets 

3 sets of 5 on pullups 

wrestling practice didnt go to hard took it easy on the ankle bodyweight 171.6


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm glad to see your ankle isn't bothering you.  Yay!


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 6, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> I'm glad to see your ankle isn't bothering you.  Yay!



yeah its just annoying more then anything it's slowing me down a small amount for wrestling but im still a badass just not as fast as i was before but im going to wrestle 5 matchs tomorrow and then go to my school dance then ask this one girl out that ive had a thing with since football season so i hope that i go 5-0 tomorrow on the mat then 1-0 in the get the girl thing


----------



## Quoi (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow sorry about the ankle! At least it not really affecting you. Good luck with wrestling and the girl


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice dude.  Bang her!


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 7, 2009)

the ankle kicked my ass today one of my dipshit teamates decided to make it bend the wrong way again. i went 2-3 fucking bullshit i got fucked over 2 times today. and plasch im not going to bang her bud lol as much as i want to its not the right time for her and i to be doing that.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 7, 2009)

.......finger bang her maybe!?  lol just playin.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 8, 2009)

lol no her and i like eacother and stuff but we dont do stuff like that just not how we are.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 9, 2009)

flat bb bench
185x4
195x4
200x4
205x4

incline bench 
135x5
145x5
155x5

wide grip bb bench

135x4
135x4
155x4
155x4 it was easy

flat db bench
55's x 4
55's x 4
55's x 4
55's x 4 

ez bar curls 
65x10
65x10
65x10

wrestling practice from 6-9pm im tired but not sore wtf?


----------



## Quoi (Feb 9, 2009)

Its weird I rarely ever get sore, so dont worry about it even when I kill myself working out and conditioning! 
Nice numbers and with wrestling practice wow your doing good! Oh by the way how did it go with the girl?


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 9, 2009)

things are how they have been i like her she likes me we hang out and stuff like that


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 9, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> things are how they have been i like her she likes me we hang out and stuff like that




What does she look like?


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 9, 2009)

two pics ill put up more later


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 9, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> flat bb bench
> 185x4
> 195x4
> 200x4
> ...




you actually WANT to be sore?  Isn't the goal to train as hard and efficient as you can WITHOUT getting sore, so you can do it again sooner?

BTW, my legs and my back and my ass are killing me from that workout yesterday, and no, I don't like it, it's just a product of doing singles work in the squat "briefs" for a while I guess, but then doing those 3 rep sets raw beat the crap out of me

EDIT: Cute girl btw


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 9, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> you actually WANT to be sore?  Isn't the goal to train as hard and efficient as you can WITHOUT getting sore, so you can do it again sooner?
> 
> BTW, my legs and my back and my ass are killing me from that workout yesterday, and no, I don't like it, it's just a product of doing singles work in the squat "briefs" for a while I guess, but then doing those 3 rep sets raw beat the crap out of me
> 
> EDIT: Cute girl btw



i just haven't been sore in well over a year really i just kinda miss it lol.  it's alright you'll recover sometime. and thanks her and i have kinda had a thing for a few months now just haven't put a title to it or anything just kinda seeing where its going. i like this girl alot to tell the truth...even when she picks on me for only being an inch taller then her


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 9, 2009)

Well you got a pretty girl on your hands.  No doubt about that.  

I hope she treats you nice.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks....and im not lifting today because well im just flat out exhuasted 4hrs of sleep saturday 4 hours of sleep sunday night...and i got to sleep lastnight/today and not lifting tomorrow either starting again on thursday.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 10, 2009)

pics tell me what ya think im 173lbs


----------



## 629RWHPstang (Feb 10, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> pics tell me what ya think im 173lbs



lookin good dude and the GF looks good also


----------



## katt (Feb 10, 2009)

629RWHPstang said:


> lookin good dude and the GF looks good also



X 2


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks.. just wish i could call her my girlfriend. her and i have had a thing since i moved to this school we just arnt boyfriend and girlfriend though its just one of them things i like her she likes me but your not my boyfriend/girlfriend. that and she picks on me for being short because shes like 5'9


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 12, 2009)

towel bench 
225x4
225x4
245x4
245x4

box squat 
405x4
495x4
500x4
500x4 pr on weight but it was super easy ima go for 550 next time

ez bar curls
105x2
105x3
105x4   
this was a contest between a few of us guys thats why the reps went up. someone beat me and i just had to beat them again lol they lost at 3

wide-grip bench
155x4
155x4
175x4
175x4 pr on weight pretty easy though i'll go to 185 next time

pullups 
bw x 7
bw x 7
bw x 7

it was easy what do ya know. and that girl and i. i dont know whats goin on her and i arnt talkin like we were earlier this week we had a lil talk and she said that shes scared of soemthing but wont tell me what it is.


----------



## Quoi (Feb 13, 2009)

dont you hate that? Girls are confusing like me and my girlfriend broke up yet she said she got me a valentines gift????? Oh nice workout! I want to be able to THINK about squatting 500 lol!


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2009)

Great numbers there Rubes!!!   

As far as the girl.... you know alot of them (girls) use that excuse way too often .... it's like a non-commitment thing..   leaving your hanging..... mind games, that kind of shit.

I always hated that - even with guys that wanted to date around... just freaking tell me, I won't mind.. it's not like you'll damage my ego or something...


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quoi said:


> dont you hate that? Girls are confusing like me and my girlfriend broke up yet she said she got me a valentines gift????? Oh nice workout! I want to be able to THINK about squatting 500 lol!



shes not even my girlfriend though but we have had a "thing" with eachother since i moved here. shes just startin to piss me off


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 13, 2009)

katt said:


> Great numbers there Rubes!!!
> 
> As far as the girl.... you know alot of them (girls) use that excuse way too often .... it's like a non-commitment thing..   leaving your hanging..... mind games, that kind of shit.
> 
> I always hated that - even with guys that wanted to date around... just freaking tell me, I won't mind.. it's not like you'll damage my ego or something...



thanks. and i dont know she wants to keep on puttin me off and stuff ill just take my business and be gone and just be friends with her. only ego i have is when it comes to sports when it comes to girls i haven't had a "girlfriend" in over 2 years they come and they go it's just odd how things are going right now. ill just deal with it one day at a time.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 13, 2009)

i did that one stuff you know cardio today

4mile jog to the school for practice then guess what we ran for a freakin hour when i got there. oh my life....


----------



## Quoi (Feb 13, 2009)

Cardio = FUN!!! lol thats a lot of running sounds fun in a sadistic kinda of way!


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 13, 2009)

i hate cardio with every inch of my beeing. but it helps i guess.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 14, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> i hate cardio with every inch of my beeing. but it helps i guess.





Don't wrestlers have to do tons of cardio?


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 14, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Don't wrestlers have to do tons of cardio?



you would think so but my coach sucks so we dont run much we just wrestle most of the time.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 15, 2009)

Lucky!  Cause at my school half the guys that join wrestling quit right away because of all the cardio.  They hate it.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 16, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Lucky!  Cause at my school half the guys that join wrestling quit right away because of all the cardio.  They hate it.



sounds like what happend to my team in 8th grade 30 people came out for the first day 15 came back lol. we only ran for 45min the first practice thats all nothin to bad


----------



## Quoi (Feb 17, 2009)

45 min is kinda of boring..... unless its HIIT then its interesting!! I use to hate it nut NOW I LoVE IT!!! So much fun and you feel great! Sorry you hate it but at least that didnt stop you!


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 18, 2009)

today was good
 flat bb bench
185x5
205x3
225x3
225x3
245x3 easy shit 

ez bar curls
65x8
75x8
85x8

incline bench
155x5
155x5
155x5

cleans 
200x4
200x4
200x4
225x1 had to see if i could still do it



not cutting weight for wrestling any more so im starting to get stronger again todays body weight 175.2 believe it or not. im wrestling 189 this weekend i hope to improve on my 9-1 record in this weight class


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice workouts man.  You are indeed getting very strong.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 19, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Nice workouts man.  You are indeed getting very strong.



thans bud. i forgot to list the barbell shrugs that i did 225x10 3 sets


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 19, 2009)

squats 
225x6(testing ankle)
315x3
335x3
335x3

db shoulder press
55'sx5
55'sx5
55'sx5

leg press
400x8
490x8
490x8

lateral and front raise db
20lbs 3 sets of 10

calf press
490x10
490x10
490x10


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 20, 2009)

so im wrestling 189 tomorrow and im starting to bulk again. bodyweight today 182.4 im a fattie


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 20, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> so im wrestling 189 tomorrow and im starting to bulk again. bodyweight today 182.4 im a fattie



Tear 'em up dude!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 20, 2009)

veryyy niiiice! im glad you get to go back up dude. cutting weight sucks


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 22, 2009)

oh well i lost in the blood round at districts so no regonals or states for me.  im kinda happy about that im tired of wrestling. and its only a few more weeks till baseball starts so that should be fun. took 5th beat the guy who beat me for 2nd in confrence at 171 that made me happy


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 24, 2009)

test day... 
bench 225x2
squat 385x1

not to bad for being sick since saturday night i guess. and ive come to realise i have a thick ass neck its almost as big as my head...


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 24, 2009)

Haha its probably because of all those cleans!


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2009)

oh ..... we have to do clean & presses on Thursday.. should be funny, since I've never ever done one before..


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 24, 2009)

katt said:


> oh ..... we have to do clean & presses on Thursday.. should be funny, since I've never ever done one before..



boy are you in for a treat then. good luck with them


----------



## Quoi (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice squat !!! Just imagine 400 lbs!!!

Its funny I have to do a clean and press to get the bar up fo overhead pressing!!!
Nice job!


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 25, 2009)

ok im sick as hell i didn't even go to school today i had enough energy to turn off my alarm and fall back into my bed.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 25, 2009)

Sick of what!?  
Hahaha jk..


But seriously.  Sick with what?


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 26, 2009)

i gots a fluish type thingy


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 26, 2009)

Are you puking?


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 26, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Are you puking?


at the moment no in about 20 min who knows


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 2, 2009)

still feeling pretty sick but heres how it went

flat bb bench
195x5
200x5
205x5 it was easy but im not going to try and kill myselft yet untill im around 90% unsick

box squat

315x5
375x5
405x5    i haven't really done these to often and i used a really low box today  made things harder but it was fun.


----------



## Quoi (Mar 2, 2009)

Props to you for working out when your sick Good job lol!
Hope it goes away... is it any better?


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quoi said:


> Props to you for working out when your sick Good job lol!
> Hope it goes away... is it any better?



im still kinda sick but im workin through it.


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 3, 2009)

3/3

neck machine
25lbs 3x3 front back and sides

power clean
165x3
185x3
205x3

up rite rows
115 3x3

leg ex.
110 3x3

straight leg deadlift

115x3
125x3
135x3

core work.... and iknow there is one exersice that i did that i just forgot to list i cant remember it damn i need to catch up on some sleep its startin to kill me


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 3, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> *405x5*


dang dude! nicely done


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 3, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> dang dude! nicely done



thanks man i plan on going up alot more on these sometime soon too.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 5, 2009)

Whats the neck machine exercise you did?


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 7, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Whats the neck machine exercise you did?


just some neck isolation stuff on a machine in my schools weight room just went front back and side to side with it.


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 7, 2009)

3/5

flat bb bench
205x3
215x3
225x5

atg squat 
225x3
275x3
295x5

did more things just cant remember what they are core work to go with it all

3/6

power cleans

195x3
200x3
225x5

snatch
115x3
125x3
125x5

jerk press

145x3
145x3
145x5

up rite rows 

95x10
95x10


i did more stuff again but i dont remember because im stupid and didnt log my workout the day of. 


news got weight gainer and i have a new girlfriend yay me. baseball and track start on monday and im doing both, ill be throwing shot and disk is what i looks like along with running the 100M and 200M. baseball will be whatever the coach sticks me at.


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 9, 2009)

3/9
 flat bb bench
195x5
205x5
205x5
235x2(teacher test)

atg squat 
245x5
265x5
295x5

jerk press
145x5
145x5
155x5

dips 
bwx10
bsx10

hip sled 

490x10
580x10 pr on weight and reps still to easy though im going for 670 next week i think

baseball practice 3-5 thats all pretty tired though


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 16, 2009)

5   3   1  week

atg squat
275x5
295x3
315x1+4 

flat bb bench 

225x5

teacher was like ok clean up and i was pissed i only got one set in

we weighed in today for weight lifting 178.4lbs thats why i only got the couple of lifts in 

baseball from 3-5   i can field just need to work on throwing and hitting its startin to piss me off im one of the most atheltic guys on the team and cant hit for shit and cant throw right now. been away from teh game for far to long


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 17, 2009)

5 3 1

warm up

power clean
205x5
205x3
225x1

snatch
115x5
125x3
130x4

leg ex

140x10
140x10

straight leg deadlift
125x10
125x10

upright row

95x10
95x10

baseball 3-5  i broke a bat in batting practice today when i hit the ball oopsy


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 20, 2009)

5 3 1 friday

hangclean 
155x5
165x3
175x5

snatch
105x5
115x3
125x5

leg curl 
90x10
90x10

high pull
95x10
95x10


baseball 3-5 im gettin back into the swing of things just hope i make the team at this point i know ill find my way into the starting lineup at some point if make this team im too damn athletic not too.


----------



## Quoi (Mar 23, 2009)

What does 5 3 1 mean??? 

I'm pretty confident you'll make the team!
Anyway great job!


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 24, 2009)

5 3 1 was the reps i was doing with each set or what the teacher wanted then we could go for more on the last set if we wanted to up to 5 reps


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 24, 2009)

5/23

bench
165x10
175x8
185x6+2

atg squat

235x10
245x8
255x10 should have gone way higher maybe around 275-290 not sure though.

jerk

125x10
135x8
145x10

baseball scrimage  0-1 batting struck out and i walked once.


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 24, 2009)

5/24

hang clean 
155x4
195x4
215x5

snatch
115x4
125x4
135x5

upright row
115x10
115x10

baseball from 3-5  made team just have to get one grade up before they will let me play in games. shouldnt take to long


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 24, 2009)

Does someone have bad grades!?


----------



## Quoi (Mar 24, 2009)

I knew you would make it!!!!

A bad grade........lol jk!


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 25, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Does someone have bad grades!?



just in one of my classes and when i get that up ill be playing. i give it a week or two before i have it up. stupid ass teacher...


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 31, 2009)

3/30

atg squat
275x3
315x3
335x5

flat bb bench
195x3
205x3
225x3

jerk press
155x3
175x3
185x5

ez bar curls
75x10
95x10


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 31, 2009)

3/31

power clean
205x3
215x3
225x3

snatch

115x3
135x3
145x3

high pulls
125x10
125x10

situps 
bw+15 x25
bw+15x20


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 2, 2009)

4/2

ez bar curls 
75x10
105x6 

high pulls 
115x10
115x10

db bench
55's x 10
55's x 10

towel bench
225x3
245x3
255x3 pr weight

box squat
385x3
405x3
500x4


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 2, 2009)

up dates on a few things
5'8 185lbs

vertical jump 34in
broad jump 9ft 1in 
cone drill 4.62
20yrd dash 2.5sec


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 2, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> 4/2
> 
> ez bar curls
> 75x10
> ...


 

wow, were you always that strong on your squatting?  that's awesome 500x4, damn, how high was the box?


----------



## katt (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 2, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> wow, were you always that strong on your squatting?  that's awesome 500x4, damn, how high was the box?



yeah i've always had very strong legs first time i squated with weight i got up to 250 or something around there back then i was 150lbs or so. the box was parallel.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 2, 2009)

katt said:


>



hi katt how are you doing?


----------



## Quoi (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow great Squats! 500 is awesome stuff!


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 13, 2009)

ok back in the weight room after that time off. 

full squats 
275x5
295x5
235x5 i got tired right here

flat bb bench
175x5
185x5
205x5 easy hmm next time ill go up a lil bit

jerk press

155x5
155x5
155x5 i was tired so i kept the weights the same

bb curls
75lbs 3  sets of 10. 

not a bad day for wanting to puke my guts out i guess.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 15, 2009)

4/14 still sick

warm up

power clean
195x5
205x5
215x4 tired/not feeling to good

snatch 
95x5
115x5
125x2 i was done to sick to finish.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 16, 2009)

4/16

warm up
 db bench
55's 3 sets of ten

towel bench
205x5
225x5
235x5 it's getting easier and easier

box squat
385x5
405x5
500x5 oh yeah thats right could have done more reps but the weight kills when i have it resting on my shoulders


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 20, 2009)

4-20

paralelle(sp?) squat
315x5
335x3
375x3 pr reps easy
405x1 pr weight weight went up pretty easy

flat bb bench
225x5
235x3
255x3 pr weight and reps. 

feeling pretty good about today its been a while since i went so high with weights on bench and squat.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 21, 2009)

4/21

power clean
200x5
225x3
245x1 pr weight

snatch
115x5
135x3
145x3

bent over bb rows
145x5
145x5
145x5

pullups 
bw x7
bw x5
bw x5


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 21, 2009)

your new numbers are impressive...

I wish I was lifting like this when I was your age!!!

You are a Beast bro


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 21, 2009)

sendit08 said:


> your new numbers are impressive...
> 
> I wish I was lifting like this when I was your age!!!
> 
> You are a Beast bro



thank you. i have a new goal for my lifts now.

bench at 315 
squat 500 
clean 300ish
snatch 225 

all by june next year.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 21, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> thank you. i have a new goal for my lifts now.
> 
> bench at 315
> squat 500
> ...



see that is exactly what i mean!

i didnt start setting real attainable goals until i was like 2-3 yrs older than you.

aim high and work hard buddy! you can reach those numbers I am sure of it!


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 22, 2009)

sendit08 said:


> see that is exactly what i mean!
> 
> i didnt start setting real attainable goals until i was like 2-3 yrs older than you.
> 
> aim high and work hard buddy! you can reach those numbers I am sure of it!



how old are you? im 19 right now. 

the squat goal will be easy for me the 405 went up way easy i had at least 2 more reps in me.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 24, 2009)

ok did something differnt today

flat bb bench

135x15
135x15
135x15
135x15

atg squat 
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10

db bench
35's x15
35'sx15
35'sx15
35'sx15

that was way differnt then im used to but i was fun i might do this kinda stuff when i get a gym membership after i graduate next month


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 27, 2009)

4-27

flat bb bench
175x10
200x8
225x6 pr on reps 

p-squat
305x10
330x8
350x6 pr on reps

jerk press 
135x10
140x8
145x6 

this workout made me tired it gets me every time


----------



## Quoi (Apr 29, 2009)

The p- Sqaut is that like pause????
Anyway great lifts man your doing awesome!
You do so many less exercises then me in a session yet I feel like I'm not doing enough lol!!!


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 30, 2009)

4/30

flat db bench 
55's x10
55's x10

box squat 
225x10
375x8
405x8

towel bench
205x10
225x8
245x6

felt good after this one and the track coach is kinda talking me into joining the team to throw shot and run the 100M and 200M dash.  i havent ran track since middle school so yeah we will see if i go and do this or not.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 30, 2009)

Quoi said:


> The p- Sqaut is that like pause????
> Anyway great lifts man your doing awesome!
> You do so many less exercises then me in a session yet I feel like I'm not doing enough lol!!!



paralelle(sp?) i cant spell it and i dont like trying so i just put p for it lol


----------



## Quoi (Apr 30, 2009)

Ahh that makes sense!!!! lol!


----------



## Rubes11 (May 6, 2009)

5/5

flat bb bench
205x3
215x3
225x5

p-squat
385x3
385x3
385x3

thats all i had time for. 



5/6

mile run and played some football with the guys in my weight lifting class


----------



## Rubes11 (May 7, 2009)

5/7

p  squat 

315x3
345x3
375x4 pr on reps


flat bb bench
 135x10 (warm up)
205x3
225x3
245x3
275x1 pr weight.


----------



## Rubes11 (May 8, 2009)

5/8

power clean

195x3
205x3
215x3

deadlift 

225x5
315x3
385x2


----------



## Rubes11 (May 12, 2009)

monday may 11th
bench press 
205x5
215x5
225x2 shoulder hurt


squat 
225x10
315x5
335x5
355x5

tuesday 5/12

re-bench guess are last set the day before was a test and i needed to improve so
135x10
225x4
255x3 PR

hang clean
135x5(warm up)
195x5
205x5
215x5

snatch
95x5
115x5
140x5


----------



## Rubes11 (May 18, 2009)

ok so i graduated from high school on the 17th and now i have to find a job and a new gym to weight lift at so im going to be taking some time off. hope its not to long i dont want to loose everything that i've worked for.


----------



## Rubes11 (Nov 19, 2009)

so im back and i reached my goal of 190lbs by the fall only problem is most of its fat because i couldnt work out. 

ill be back weight lifting starting monday on a  regular schedual.
i went in yesturday and lifted man did i feel like a wuss and heres how it went

flat bb bench
145x10
145x10
145x10         

paralelle squat

225x5
225x5
225x5

flat db bench

25lbs x10
25lbs x10
30lbs x10

leg press
225x10
225x10
225x10

cardio(stationary bike)

1 mile(time 3min 40sec)

thats all i have for now any advice that you can offer me is welcome.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 13, 2010)

long time no see ya'll last year has been crazy for me i moved to louisiana for a bit then came back to michigan and started playing semi pro football and working now im working and lifting getting ready for next season. 

current stats. 
5'11"
200lbs

current max
flat bb bench 225x5
flat db bench 75's x 5
squat 315x5

goals
flat bb bench 225x15
flat db bench 100's x? 
squat 315x15


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 13, 2010)

last nights workout
5 3 1
flat db bench
55's x 5
65's x3
75's x2

shoulder press
40's x 10
40's x 10

front raise
12.5x10
12.5x10

ez bar curls
75x10
75x10

rev fly(machine)
135x10 135x10

cardio
6 min jog. max speed 9.5mph last 30sec


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 14, 2010)

thursday.
5 3 1+

p squat
275x5
295x3
315x3

leg press 
315x10
315x10

straight leg dead lift

90x5
110x3
120x3

calf raise db in hand
120x10
120x10


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks like you got a decent bit stronger since last time I checked before you took a break. Good work, keep it up and you'll be back on track in no time.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 13, 2011)

i really should learn how to post all the time and not when i feel like it huh? 
its been forever ive been lifting the entire time and getting ready for football. no idea what my current maxs are but here we go...again


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 13, 2011)

4/11
db bench
70'sx5
75'sx5
80'sx5

shoulder press
55x8
60x6
60x6

incline bench 
135x5
135x5
135x5

close grip bench
135x5
155x5
155x5

iso db bench
55x8
55x8
55x8

high pull 
75x8
75x8
75x8


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 13, 2011)

4/12

p squat

315x5
365x5
405x5

front squat 
185x5
205x5
225x5

stiff leg deadlift
135x5
135x5
155x5

leg ex.
180x8
190x8
200x6


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 13, 2011)

oh crap i forgot all about running haha
 4/11 .6miles warm up before lifting. 1.1 miles 10min 30sec jog 15 sec sprint
 4/12 .5miles warm up. football practice later in the day.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 16, 2011)

today

.5mile run warm up.

flat bb bench
135x10
185x5
195x5
205x5
135x10

close grip bb bench

135x5
155x5
165x5 

curls ez curl bar

65x8
75x8
75x8

legs

squat (worked on form)
135x10
275x5
315x5
335x5
225x10

leg press

370x5
460x5
550x5

leg ex
190x8
210x8
220x8

5min of 30sec jog 15sec sprint.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm on a pre workout supp. and a mass gainer. also. trying to put on a lil bit more weight. 
and if my weights seem light some days i lift by myself so i make sure im not going to die under some weights.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 18, 2011)

4-18

flat bb bench
135x10
185x5
205x5
225x3

bb squat
225x10
275x5
275x5
315x4

ez bar curls

65x8
65x8
65x8

machine flys
120x8
120x8
120x8

leg press
605x8
605x8
605x8

high pull 
65x8
65x8
65x8

cardio 
30 sec jog 5.3mph 15 sec sprint 10.5mph

body weight 196.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 19, 2011)

crap i did leg ex after high pulls

leg ex 
200x8
200x8
200x8


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 19, 2011)

today was sprints and some core work.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 20, 2011)

4/20 5/3/1+

5min jog (warm up)

bb shrugs 
135x10
185x8
205x8
225x8

dead lift
275x5
325x3
345x2

hang clean
135x5(warm up)
175x5
195x3
205x2

 db shoulder press
50's x8
55's x8
60's x8

db row
75's x8 each arm 3 sets

pull ups 
bw x5
bw x5
bw x5

5min of 30sec jog 15 sec print.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 21, 2011)

4/21 
football practice. conditioning and position drills until the  7 on 7 drills. coach switched me to middle linebacker wtf?


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 22, 2011)

4/22 5/3/1+ no spotter 

bb bench
135x5
185x5
195x3
205x3

box squat 
225x5
365x5
405x3
455x3

ez bar curls 
65x8
75x8
75x8

leg press 
515x8
515x8
515x8

pull overs
50x8
50x8
50x8

leg extension 
200x8
220x8
230x8

jogged half a mile after working out.  current weight is 197lbs


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 23, 2011)

4/23 3x3

dead lift
315x3
335x3
355x3

hang clean
175x3
185x3
195x3

db shrugs 
65s x 8
70s x8
75s x8

high pulls 
65x8
75x8
85x8

straight leg dead lift 
100x8
120x8
120x8


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 25, 2011)

4/25

flat bb bench
135x5
185x3
205x3
215x3
135x10

ez bar curls 
85x8
85x8
85x8

machine fly
120x8
135x8
135x8

squat 
225x5
275x3
315x3
335x3
225x10

leg extension 
220x8
230x8
240x8

lunges db in hand (both legs)
70x10
80x10
80x10

leg press
415x8
505x8
505x8

.5miles before lifting 
sprint training after. 
195lbs


----------

